# this infomercial runs on north carolina t.v.



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

it is from a group of doctors who banded together and bought air time to influence citizens of north carolina to write to senator elizabeth dole to reform medical malpractice in the state. doctors have seen their malpractice insurance rates raised between 5 and 10 fold. many are leaving the state to practice in other states while others are going back to school to pursue careers in business.

people are having to travel long distances to see a obgyn specialist because they seem to be one of the harder hit groups in the malpractice debacle.

it is note worthy that they asked the citizens of the state to contact mrs. dole but never once made mention of the other senator from the state. let's see now? what's his name? oh yeah! edwards.... seems that this certain senator had taken them and other business owners to the cleaners to the extent of 152 million dollars.

hmmmmmm....... doctors leaving the state in an alarming rate because they can't afford to purchase insurance and are afraid to deliver newborns for fear of being sued.

the doctors did not ask that litigation be taken aways from deserving people who had been wronged by medical botched procedures. they asked for a cap of a half a million dollars on punitive damages and no cap on actual damages. something mr. edwards will never hear of.
:eyeroll: 
pointer


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The same thing is happening here in Georgia OBGYN doctors neuro-surgeons are leaving the state or stopping practice because of the effects of trial lawyers. John Edwards made his fortune doing this and now people in Georgia are dying as a result.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

damn bob......

i am sandwitched in between yall in south carolina. glad my wife and i are finished with the babies. i got two daughters though. i guess they have to go through that someday. it was a real [email protected] when they became teen agers. them and the wife all get the menstrul the same week. talk about hell week. lifes a [email protected] and then you die. sighhhhhhhh!!

pointer


----------

